# Can I use a higher voltage AC adapter than what the product calls for?



## Mr. Show (Nov 26, 2010)

A friend gave me an old Logitech Wingman Formula Force racing wheel but not the ac adapter since it was lost long ago. The adapter, according to the bottom of the wheel, is 24v--.75A. I've searched everywhere locally and can find nothing, not even a non-rip off universal (Best Buy's $80 adapters can bite me.) I checked all the thrift stores and the closest I found is a 32v--.84A. I bought it but wanted to make sure before using it.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Those are harder to find, believe me I've tried as well! Have you tried eBay or Craigs List?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I would not use it, way over voltage.

BG


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Low Power 24vdc power supplies

You could also use a 7824 ic regulator in line with your 32 volt supply to limit the voltage.


----------

